# Прошу помощи в постановке диагноза



## Чуев Вадим (30 Июл 2015)

Мне 38 лет.рост 175см,72 кг.
Живу в Египте (сам из Харькова), лечение вызывает большие трудности .В Харьков смогу попасть  в конце августа, к сожалению только на 1.5 месяца.

*В середине апреля * прострелило спину. Слег, колол ВАЛЬТАРЕН по 75мг три дня. Отпустило на 5 день. Через неделю потихоньку начал делать зарядки. Стандартные упражнения для вытягивания, без фанатизма. Боль практически ушла. 

*В середине мая* стало резко хуже .Дошло до того, что сильно стреляло в бок, в пах и под колено правой ноги. Больше ничего не колол. . Как обезболивающее пил НИМИСИЛ  (2 пакетика в день, на протяжении недели) и мелоксикам по 15 мг в сутки. Боль в ноге прошла на короткое время.

*В июне* -  в пояснице стойкая, ноющая несильная боль с правой стороны . Боль в ноге ноющая, появляется в течении дня,после ходьбы, работаю в основном на ногах (без каких либо физических нагрузок).Появилась боль в верхней правой части спины ,отдает в грудь.До этого никогда в этой части спины ничего подобного не испытывал.
Не мог долго стоять,сидеть,лежать на спине. 
Пропил курс 10 дней :  мелоксикам,миорелаксанты,Вит В,что можно было приобрести в местной аптеке.Но положительного эффекта не получил.

*На данный момент:*
Привезли корсет.Очень сильно помог.Носил на протяжении дня на работе в течении двух недель.Потом с ним начал ощущать большой дискомфорт,отложил
Ощущаю постоянный спазм в поянице . Боль в верхней части спины отдающая в грудь,то появится то нет.Боль в ноге ( как что то тянет за связки, мышцы) Появляется  сразу после ходьбы, когда много стоишь.Если лечь на спину,боль сразу уходит.Стою на пятках на носках без проблем. Онемений  в ноге нет.При положении лежа на животе через время появляется ноющая боль в верхней части,отдающая в грудь.
Из упражнений перелопатил очень много.Остановился на "своих" уходит чувство деревянности по утрам.Делаю каждый день.Осевых нагрузок и упражнений на скручивание не делаю.Тяжести не подымаю. До всех этих событий, активно занимался спортом, готовился к соревнованиям.
Диагноза до сих пор не знаю. Читать снимки не умею.Что конкретно делать в моем случае,какие шаги предпринимать ? Получить по местному квалифицированное лечение откровенно не могу.
снимки Мрт


----------



## La murr (31 Июл 2015)

*Чуев Вадим*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума -https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Николай Николаевич (12 Авг 2015)

Чуев Вадим написал(а):


> Мне 38 лет.рост 175см,72 кг.
> 
> Пропил курс 10 дней :  мелоксикам,миорелаксанты,Вит В,что можно было приобрести в местной аптеке.Но положительного эффекта не получил.
> Что конкретно делать в моем случае,какие шаги предпринимать ? Получить по местному квалифицированное лечение откровенно не могу.


 попробуйте мелоксикам или другие НПВС + миорелаксанты попить по схеме 3 раза в день по 1таб.
КСГ например дипроспан 1 раз в/м если подадут его вам.
+гимнастика 
Ну и обязательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту по приезду в Харьков. Корсет более 3-4часов в день не носить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2015)

К пациенту.
Возможность сдать анализы есть у Вас?
Во время приема НПВП, было облегчение?
Снимки МРТ, откуда?
Корсет какой высоты?

К доктору?


Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Корсет более 3-4часов в день не носить.


Более 3-4 часов в день вообще или 3-4 часов без перерыва?


----------



## Чуев Вадим (13 Авг 2015)

Огромное спасибо за ответы.


Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> попробуйте мелоксикам или другие НПВС + миорелаксанты попить по схеме 3 раза в день по 1таб.
> КСГ например дипроспан 1 раз в/м если подадут его вам


Мелоксикам,мовалис, вальтарен в наличии. Из миорелаксантов - дефлон. Поищу дипроспан.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К пациенту.
> Возможность сдать анализы есть у Вас?
> Во время приема НПВП, было облегчение?
> Снимки МРТ, откуда?
> Корсет какой высоты?



1.Огромная причина языковой барьер (мой арабский на уровне бытовых вопросов,с противоположной стороны свой арабско -английский,которой отчасти понятен).Если толком смогу объяснить о каких анализах идет речь + со стороны местного госпиталя возможность провести эти анализы.
2.В период обострения колол вальтарен внутримышечно, но боль в пояснице была все равно жуткая,через неделю отпустило.Сказать,что помог или помогло время и покой...вообщем затрудняюсь ответить.
Дальше с июня до середины июля , вольтарен, мовалис ,мелоксикам, дефлон с gastrazole в моем случае не работали . Принимал строго по инструкции. Месяц ничего не принимаю,так как начал беспокоить желудок.
Снимки делал в госпитале Шарм эль шейха, сам из Дахаба 100 км. Пытался  в госпитале Шарма общаться о лечении, описал все выше.
3.Полужесткий 25см. Одевал по инструкции.Носил в среднем около 4 -ех часов в день, исключительно, когда находился в вертикальном положении.

На данный момент моя картинка   с июня почти не поменялась.Постоянный спазм в пояснице. Тянет правую ногу минут через пять после ходьбы.В процессе ходьбы, боль немного усиливается в области поясницы и правого колена, но терпимо. В принципе можно ходить большие расстояния, если через каждые 20 минут делать небольшие перерывы и принимать горизонтально положение ))).
Два дня как не беспокоит боль в верхней части спины.

 

Необходимо добавить, что поясница до этого беспокоила в течении 5 -ти лет.Были прострелы по разу в год. Проходило в течении 3 - 5 дней. Не лечил,все на авось.Теперь выгребаю.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (13 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К доктору?
> 
> Более 3-4 часов в день вообще или 3-4 часов без перерыва?


Вообще.


Чуев Вадим написал(а):


> Месяц ничего не принимаю,так как начал беспокоить желудок.
> 
> Полужесткий 25см. Одевал по инструкции.Носил в среднем около 4 -ех часов в день, исключительно, когда находился в вертикальном положении.
> 
> ...


1. При приеме НСПВ желательно принимать противоязвенные препараты Омепразол , омез и т.д.
2. Это правильно 
3. пока гром не грянет мужик не перекрестится.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (13 Авг 2015)

Николай Николаевич, большое спасибо за рекомендации.


Очень "бодрит" перспектива перелета.У меня он затяжной с пересадкой в Стамбуле. Где и как лечь, до и  в самом терминале разберусь. А вот как  в самолете...вообщем буду себя настраивать.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (13 Авг 2015)

Чуев Вадим написал(а):


> Очень "бодрит" перспектива перелета.У меня он затяжной с пересадкой в Стамбуле. Где и как лечь, до и  в самом терминале разберусь. А вот как  в самолете...вообщем буду себя настраивать.


Ну на крайний случай кетонал ретард 150мг. 2таб.сразу , далее каждый час по 1 таб. Но желудок спасибо не скажет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> 1. При приеме НСПВ желательно принимать противоязвенные препараты Омепразол , омез и т.д.
> 2. Это правильно
> 3. пока гром не грянет мужик не перекрестится.



Это правильно (4 часа), если работаем 4 часа. А так сколько работаем, столько и носим.
2-4 или 8 часов, не важно.
Никакая физиология это не определяет, сколько и почему носить.
Другой вопрос, что практика труда показывает? что пара часов - это срок усталости и физической и моральной при однообразной работе, требуется  перерыв минут на 15, как на конвейере, полежать.
Вот так и надо при обострении, если без корсета не можете справиться с болью, а работать надо, а с корсетом на работе она меньше, то пока работаем, то столько и пояс. Только хорошо бы с перерывом минут по 15.

Тут работает принцип КОСТЫЛЯ:
Если без него не можете ходить, а ходить надо, то берите костыль и не важно сколько времени, главное ходить сможете.
Не надо постоянно ходить в корсете, не надо в нем сидеть (практически не работает), не надо в нем спать, но на нагрузку в остром периоде сколько надо для работы.
К тому же в остром периоде одевайте корсет, он поможет сформировать неподвижность на пораженном месте.

А вот потом работает принцип ПОЯСА ШТАНГИСТА:
Если надо поднять тяжести, а к этому нет привычки, то оденьте корсет, на момент нагрузки.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Авг 2015)

Чуев Вадим написал(а):


> Николай Николаевич, большое спасибо за рекомендации.
> 
> 
> Очень "бодрит" перспектива перелета.У меня он затяжной с пересадкой в Стамбуле. Где и как лечь, до и  в самом терминале разберусь. А вот как  в самолете...вообщем буду себя настраивать.



я летел с Малазии, выпил мовалиса 150 через 10 часов опять 150, и через 5 часов опять 150.
но проклинал все на свете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2015)

Наверное 15 мг.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (13 Авг 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Ну на крайний случай кетонал ретард 150мг. 2таб.сразу , далее каждый час по 1 таб. Но желудок спасибо не скажет



Спасибо, буду смотреть по самочувствию. Дипроспана и его аналогов тут не нашел.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это правильно (4 часа), если работаем 4 часа. А так сколько работаем, столько и носим.
> 2-4 или 8 часов, не важно


На работе вынужден находиться в вертикальном положении два раза по два часа. Только на это время и одеваю корсет. Дальше есть возможность делать перерывы, когда захочу . В таком режиме более менее получается провести  8ч. рабочий день. Понял, что надо стараться, заставлять себя двигаться. Мне достаточно провести один день в горизонтальном положении, чтоб пояснице стало хуже.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Возможность сдать анализы есть у Вас?


Поясните, пожалуйста , о каких анализах идет речь?



leo1980 написал(а):


> я летел с Малазии, выпил мовалиса 150 через 10 часов опять 150, и через 5 часов опять 150.
> но проклинал все на свете


Жесть.. Высидеть столько часов... Это очень длительный перелет. У меня 3ч до Стамбула. 18 часов пересадка и еще 3ч домой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2015)

Чуев Вадим написал(а):


> Жесть.. Высидеть столько часов... Это очень длительный перелет. У меня 3ч до Стамбула. 18 часов пересадка и еще 3ч домой.


Ключевое слово ДОМОЙ.


----------



## leo1980 (13 Авг 2015)

Чуев Вадим написал(а):


> Жесть.. Высидеть столько часов... Это очень длительный перелет. У меня 3ч до Стамбула. 18 часов пересадка и еще 3ч домой.


Тоже летел через стамбул, там есть зоны отдыха- Милениум и т.п. около 40-50 дол. в эти деньги входят дтванчики, инет и еда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2015)

Чуев Вадим написал(а):


> Поясните, пожалуйста , о каких анализах идет речь?


Анализ крови общий с СОЭ.
СРБ.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (14 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ключевое слово ДОМОЙ



До ключевого слова еще две недели )).
Рекомендации к сведению принял. Вам, большое спасибо, что откликнулись.


leo1980 написал(а):


> Тоже летел через стамбул, там есть зоны отдыха- Милениум и т.п. около 40-50 дол. в эти деньги входят дтванчики, инет и еда


Полезная информация, спасибо. В планах было найти гостиницу недалеко от аэропорта.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализ крови общий с СОЭ.
> СРБ.


Принято, спасибо. Пойду на приступ местного госпиталя.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (15 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин, если не затруднит, прокомментируйте пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2015)

Признаков воспаления в организме нет. 
То есть все же Ваши проблемы скорее укладываются в неврологические проявления остеохондроза позвоночника. На снимках много остеохондропатии - врожденной патологии, при которой и болеть начинает раньше и течение заболевания своеобразно.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (16 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Признаков воспаления в организме нет.
> То есть все же Ваши проблемы скорее укладываются в неврологические проявления остеохондроза позвоночника. На снимках много остеохондропатии - врожденной патологии, при которой и болеть начинает раньше и течение заболевания своеобразно.


мой случай - это всё чем лечат остеохондроз и всё что помогает. Большое Вам спасибо за комментарий.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (18 Авг 2016)

попробую подробно описать свои мытарства спустя год.

Украина август 2015

ортопед:
После осмотра с диагнозом 







 был направлен на рентген функциональных снимков.
результаты :












заключение :







Украина октябрь 2015
На фоне нестабильности
В реабилитационном центре занимался 1.5 месяца упражнениями с элементами йоги, ПИР (грушевидной,подвздошно-поясничной мышцы).Начали с доской Евминова,потом исключили.  Эффект от регулярных занятий за 1.5 месяца сомнительный.

Жалобы на тот момент :
Спазм поясницы с утра.
Каждый раз был разный .Мог проснуться с очень легким спазмом, нормальной гибкостью без боли, или наоборот с чувством "хрустальности".Обратил внимание,что это не связано с нагрузками,которые были до того. Было подозрение на положение тела во сне.Так как положение лежа на спине, вызывает ощущение потягивания поясницы. Старался спать на боку, но не всегда получалось контролировать этот момент.

Время вертикализации (правая часть)
спустя 1час тянуло правую область поясницы 
 тянуло под коленом ,в процессе не усиливалось.
Начинало тянуть по передней и задней стороне бедра .
область ППМ паха (не всегда) 
область ягодицы 
Потом распространялось по всей пояснице  (область чуть ниже L5). Вынужден был дальше искать скамейку. Либо сделать упражнения на растягивание, чтоб снять спазм в пояснице (хватает не надолго)

анализы мочи, почек - все хорошо.
В начале октября ортопед настоял на дополнительной диагностике тазобедренного сустава, причины psoas-синдром.
мрт









[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Египет Декабрь 2015 :
Заметил у себя вот это 




летом этого не было

Был проездом недолго  в Москве. Обратился за помощью к Хусейнову Тимуру Юсуфовичу.Блок КПС, так же рекомендации провести курс блокад,чтобы вычислить причину,обратиться в мед. центр Зинчука.

Дома в Харькве выполнил курс  блокад под КТ















После блокад стало получше.Ушли утренние мышечные спазмы в пояснице.Но все также тянуло под правым коленом, и чувствовалось напряжение в правой ягодице.При этом боли в пояснице ушли.
Также побывал в медицинском центре Зинчука
заключение:
Артроз правого илеосакрального сочленения с выраженным мышечно-тоническим синдромом в виде спазма наружных ротаторов правого бедра и нейродистрофическим синдромом в виде периартроза (импиджмент с-м, трохантерит)правого тазобедренного сустава.
Рекомендовано снижение нагрузок.


Все было относительно хорошо до нового года.31 декабря при неудачном движении опять прострел в пояснице.Спасался диклофенаком 3 дня.После обострения все вернулось.Это утренний поясничный спазм,поясничная боль. Выполнил опять блокады в поясницу,но уже не помогло как раньше.

Украина Январь 2016 :

Направлен на стационарное лечение в неврологическое отделение
Перед тем как лечь ,на первичном осмотре намекнули на возможное Болезнь Бехтерева ( на этот счет очень сильно перенервничал!!!).Потом это "возможное" исключили.
Сказали сдать общие анализы крови :












Флюорографию:
Там все хорошо

В середине января появилась температура одновременно с болью в шее.
Температура:
Она плавает в течении дня.Пробовал несколько раз сбить ацетилсалициловой кислотой - бесполезно. Утром норма 36.6.К обеду чуть подымается 36.9. К 17-00 - 37.1 
К 21-00 всегда падает до 36.6.В течении дня могло появится чувство жжения в мышцах спины,как будто горчичники приложили,но в основном это жар в лице.Краснеют белки глаз.По ощущениям голову хочется в прорубь засунуть.С аппетитом все хорошо.
Боль в шее носила на тот момент временный характер.То появится то пропадет.Боль в задних и боковых мышцах.

стационар
выписка:








Эффект от стационара - в момент действий капельниц вроде как  легче(неоднозначно).

Про температуру сказали сдать анализы на 
На Вич 
Вирус гепатита С,В 
Эпштейн - Барр
Сдал.Все отрицательно.

Решил сам обратиться к ревматологу со своими жалобами и с возможным ББ
снова анализы крови:





































Мрт КПС




Рентген КПС





Эхокардиаграмма





заключение ревматолога:






По поводу температуры ревматолог сказал обратится к эндокринологу и иммунологу
Эндокринолог:
Узи щитовидной -норма
гормоны - норма


----------



## Чуев Вадим (18 Авг 2016)

иммунограмма






























нашли цитомегаловирус.Сказали не заморачиваться.

Украина март:
Сильно заболели мышцы шеи
МРТ шеи




жалобы на тот момент :
1.Шея
Утром после сна боль при наклоне головы вперед(больше справа).Это область ниже трапеции.И напряжение в затылке(больше справа) .Боль в шее нарастала в течении дня (опять же больше справа),это задние мышцы,боковые меньше.
Иногда при наклоне головы вперед и потом вверх становилось дурно.При боковых движениях /наклонов головы влево вправо все хорошо.
В положении сидя , спустя небольшое время становиться тяжело держать голову.Появилась боль в мыщцах(связках?) правого плеча,при поднятой вверх руке.Также при ходьбе возникала боль в области правой лопатки.Болело по нарастающей.
В состоянии покоя из вышеперечисленного ничего не беспокоило.
2.поясница
Натяжение под правым коленом как то потихоньку ушло.Бывало, но крайне редко.
Утром может быть незначительный спазм в пояснице.Со временем проходит.
Боль возникала при вертикальном положении/ходьбе спустя час-полтора ,вместе с 
болью по бокам в ягодицах( верхняя часть, область ремня на брюках ) слева и справа 
Сажусь на лавочку.Прогибаюсь грудью на колени. Происходит щелчок в пояснице.Прогибаюсь уже сильнее.Достаточно побыть минут 5 в таком положении,чтоб пояснице стало легче.
В положении лежа не беспокоила,но тут есть нюансы, спать  на боку(неважно на каком). Если на спине, через небольшое время начинает ныть. В положении сидя не беспокоит, но тут шея о себе давала знать. В целом подвижность в пояснице не поменялась.
С утра после пробуждения присутствует тупая несильная боль в поясничном и в  области грудного отдела.
3.По вечерам все также температура чуть скачет.

 Египет июнь:
Помимо болей в спине, начало выматывать состояние темепературы (жара)по вечерам.Удаленно обратился за помощью к невропатологу.Опредили мое состояние как самотоформное расстройство(чувство жара появлялось и при нормальной температуре),но при этом не отрицал, что возможно что то есть.Обращался к психотерапевту.Выписали успакаювающие.Пропил,толку нет.
Добавились летучие колющие боли в правой стопе,пятке, область ахилла
сдал ОАК .СРБ, RF, ESR
всё в норме

Будучи опять проездом в Москве, обратился к ревматологу Бочковой Анне Георгиевне на счет ББ,серонегативных РА
делали тесты на гибкость,смотрели снимки анализы и т.д
Единственное,сейчас по другому ответил бы на два вопроса:
1.ночные/утренние боли,которые будят(на тот момент спал нормально)
2.Наличие хрон. проблем с кишечником(на тот момент не знал, что есть хрон.колит,его проявлений не ощущаю)
Заключение:






жалобы на сегодня:
 Становится хуже.
Сплю, уж простите, хреново.Ночью просыпаюсь от боли .Ощущения,как мышцы затекают.если спал на спине ноет в пояснице. Сплю по 5-6 часов. Больше не получается. После сна тяжело согнуть голову к груди,чувствую натяжение мышц от грудного,отдает под правой лопаткой, потом минут через 10 проходит.
Поясницу  по утрам также чувствую, но с гибкостью все хорошо во всех плоскостях.

В течении дня :

В вертикальном:
 ощутимые колющие боли в области крестца (преимущественно справа).Боль в ягодицах.Натяжение под правым коленом,иногда опускаетя до щиколотки. Переодически покалывание в области правого ахилла и пятки(небольшой дискомфорт).До хромоты дело не доходит.
если прогнуть вперед спину колесом ощущаю острую боль справа в области крестцовопоясничного отдела.Прогиб назад - боль по всей пояснице.Так же при ходьбе через 30минут начинает ныть в пояснице.
Сидя беспокоит только шея.Т есть толком не могу сидеть,сразу начинаю ощущать спазм мышц под затылком.Помогает постоянное движение.
Температуру не меряю.Когда испытываю чувство жара,стараюсь не обращать внимания.
Были мануальные терапии,физиотерапии,массажи и т.д. Но как то не берет  ничего.
Я делаю зарядки каждое утро по 30мин. На работе терплю.Не делаю то, от чего знаю будет плохо спине,слушаю свое тело.
Из сопутствующих : 
хрон.колит,застарелый хрон.простатит (ни как себя не проявляет),геморрой.
.Присутствует скорей всего психоэмоциональный фактор,все таки год прошел.
Обратился к нейрохирургу. Он видит мою проблему в спондилолизе с нестабильностью и грыжей в Л-5. Утром сделали блокаду туда. Жду.


----------



## leo1980 (18 Авг 2016)

*Чуев Вадим*, 
Да, у вас бумаг не меньше моего.
Я для себя, нашел на данный момент один способ - реаб. спорт тренажеры.
Сейчас перегрузился и обострился, но эффект очень ощутимый, теперь буду плавнее тренироваться.
Вам блок кпс снимали?


----------



## La murr (18 Авг 2016)

*Чуев Вадим*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, размещайте публикуемые снимки в миниатюре.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (18 Авг 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Чуев Вадим*, здравствуйте!
> Пожалуйста, размещайте публикуемые снимки в миниатюре.


Прошу прощения..Подскажите пожалуйста как это сделать, и где на форуме это прописано (не нашел).


----------



## Чуев Вадим (18 Авг 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *Чуев Вадим*,
> Да, у вас бумаг не меньше моего.
> Я для себя, нашел на данный момент один способ - реаб. спорт тренажеры.
> Сейчас перегрузился и обострился, но эффект очень ощутимый, теперь буду плавнее тренироваться.
> Вам блок кпс снимали?


Бумаг да...на собиралось.Мало того, чем больше собирать,тем больше проблем  )))))).
Тренажеры....
Leo 1980 , я с шести лет в спорте.Скажу так : очень , очень нагрузки , особенно после тридцати .Я не офисный работник. Работаю тренером по виндсерфингу. Чуть больше года назад, я не вылазил с тренажерки , до этих событий участвовал в профессиональных международных соревнованиях (занимал достойные места) .Занимался по ОФП с тренерами олимпийских сборных. Можно поставить вопрос на какие то слабые локальные мышцы поясницы,.После проблемы  -  3.5 месяца ПИР ом, потом 3 месяца  ЛФК, тренажерка ....ни какой динамики.Я качусь вниз.
Ощущения после блокады в Л5  как будто осиное гнездо разворошили.


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2016)

Чуев Вадим написал(а):


> Прошу прощения..Подскажите пожалуйста как это сделать, и где на форуме это прописано (не нашел).


Вадим, рекомендации в этой теме - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/#post-190602


----------



## leo1980 (19 Авг 2016)

*Чуев Вадим*,

тогда Вам и посоветовать то не чего.

конечно локальная мускулатура в спине имеет критическое значение, остальные мышцы вторичны, эту инфу Вы легко найдете на англ. языке в медицинских библиотеках, да и по мрт врач может определить состояние мышц.

повторюсь с вопросом, Вам блок КПС снимали?


----------



## Чуев Вадим (19 Авг 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Вадим, рекомендации в этой теме - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/#post-190602


Увидел.Спасибо



leo1980 написал(а):


> *Чуев Вадим*,
> 
> тогда Вам и посоветовать то не чего.
> 
> ...


Блок КПС снимали мануально. Улучшений  на тот момент я не почувствовал.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (20 Авг 2016)

Блокада видать только сейчас начала работать.Сегодня впервые за несколько месяцев нормально выспался.В покое ушли боли, но все равно не могу спать на спине.В вертикальном положении без изменений, начинает ныть спустя время
Вопрос к врачам.
Причина может быть в спондилолизе? Мог спондилолиз стать причиной сколиоза , проблем с шеей, поясницей и т.д?


----------

